# The Daily Show/The Colbert Report 11/7/06



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

If you have Season Passes for one or both of "The Daily Show" and "The Colbert Report" -- or if you have a manual recording set up that only covers one of the two shows -- for Election Night, Tuesday, November 7th, they're being combined into a one-hour show called "The Daily Show and The Colbert Report Present the Midterm Midtacular." It's listed as a special, so a Season Pass won't pick it up. It airs in all the usual "TDS"/"CR" time slots on Tuesday night and into the day on Wednesday...plus an extra repeat immediately after it airs the first time, at midnight ET as Tuesday becomes Wednesday.


----------



## ZeoTiVo (Jan 2, 2004)

Thanks. You know with their acknowledged use of TiVo DVRs and smart savvy take on wha tis going on you think they would make recroding the shows easier insetad of harder


----------



## PeachtreeFrogger (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks for the heads-up, Trainman. If corporate doesn't think to force a pop-up message to all subscribers by Monday evening, they'll get an extraordinary number of irate contacts on Wednesday morning. There is a rational argument that the Midterm Midtacular will rate higher than any other channel's coverage--except maybe Fox News. 

Even if they invested in a patch that let them add "specials" or episodes with unique titles, it wouldn't help with this one. Because this title incorporates both TDS and TCR, it would require a multiple rule override (most subs will rank Daily Show higher, but some will have Colbert higher--a much heavier obstacle for a programmer). 

Didn't there used to be a web link for reporting schedule issues?


----------



## Seattle (Dec 13, 2001)

Thank you Trainman.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

Is it going to be live, or are they taping it at their standard time?


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

aindik said:


> Is it going to be live, or are they taping it at their standard time?


I believe that Indecision 2006: the Midterm Midtacular will be live. Or at least mostly live in order to cover the actual election results, although there will probably be some pre-taped segments.



> Up-to-the-minute coverage of the battle for Congress.


----------



## dcheesi (Apr 6, 2001)

I distinctly remember the word "live" being used in their self-plug last night.


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

dcheesi said:


> I distinctly remember the word "live" being used in their self-plug last night.


Yeah, to answer my own question, I saw "Live Show" in a banner ad for the show today.


----------



## bpurcell (Mar 16, 2005)

Although it'll only be live on the East Coast (and maybe Central?) Mountain and Pacific will see it tape delayed (as well as whatever time zone Hawaii and Alaska are in  )


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

bpurcell said:


> Although it'll only be live on the East Coast (and maybe Central?) Mountain and Pacific will see it tape delayed (as well as whatever time zone Hawaii and Alaska are in  )


Unless you have DirecTV. Then you'll see it live at 8 PST.


----------



## jtlytle (May 17, 2005)

Thank you thank you!!! I just add that show to my record list!


----------



## trainman (Jan 29, 2001)

aindik said:


> Unless you have DirecTV. Then you'll see it live at 8 PST.


Or Dish Network.

(But I have DirecTV.)

(But I won't see it live at 8 PST, because I'll be TiVo-delaying it so I can fast-forward through the commercials.)


----------

